# Yildiz single shot on sale (just in time for Christmas)



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 14, 2016)

For those that have an interest in small bores, Academy has the Yildiz single shot 410 on sale for $119.99.

Seems to be quite a few folks in here that shoot these with TSS. Gonna look at one as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 14, 2016)

Be prepared to have it drilled & tapped to add a red dot sight. I added one to mine.  Most people report POA & POI do not match up. I added one to mine. After that you should be pleased with the gun and TSS #9 or 9.5 combo.


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyone with experience with this gun? Sparked my interest. What about the chokes? I have zero knowledge about this gun but have tinkered with the 4-10 idea. May ride to Academy later.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 14, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> Anyone with experience with this gun? Sparked my interest. What about the chokes? I have zero knowledge about this gun but have tinkered with the 4-10 idea. May ride to Academy later.



Mine is just a straight full choke. No interchangeable choke system.  It does real well out to 4O yds. Be warned, if one gets in to close (15yds or closer) u better be dead on his neck.  Super light to carry.  I love mine. My youngest is 2 for 2 with it (25 & 30 yd shots ) & I am 1 for 1 with a bird at about 13 steps. Almost missed him. Sumtoy put a mount on mine for a red dot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 14, 2016)

I need to get one for armadillos.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 14, 2016)

.410 is my go to gun for the dillos!


----------



## cam88 (Dec 14, 2016)

Good squirrel gun!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 14, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> Anyone with experience with this gun? Sparked my interest. What about the chokes? I have zero knowledge about this gun but have tinkered with the 4-10 idea. May ride to Academy later.





Toddmann said:


> Mine is just a straight full choke. No interchangeable choke system.  It does real well out to 4O yds. Be warned, if one gets in to close (15yds or closer) u better be dead on his neck.  Super light to carry.  I love mine. My youngest is 2 for 2 with it (25 & 30 yd shots ) & I am 1 for 1 with a bird at about 13 steps. Almost missed him. Sumtoy put a mount on mine for a red dot.




Same.

Nice little gun, 40 yarder w no work.  Mine needed a trigger job desperately, but now its good.  Very light.  Gil (who goes by GLS on the forums) has one that's been chopped and choked (sleeved actually I think) and it's a 50+ yd gun.


----------



## GLS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sumtoy sleeved an earlier gun I had made up for a buddy.  This one was chopped and tapped for a Sumtoy screw-in choke.  Sumtoy now has the ability to tap barrels now.  Previously Sumtoy didn't.
These guns come with a satin black chromed barrel and the action is anodized aluminum with steel inserts in the important places.  Heckuva gun for the money.  Or at any price point.





Ask to see all of the guns your local Academy has in .410.  Some have spectacular wood--better than guns costing 10-15x their cost.  Here's one of Steve Robert's guns.  Not all guns shoot tight out of the box, but that's curable with a screw-in choke.  I had mine chopped to 24" down from 28".  There is nothing out there lighter than these wands--3 lbs., 3 oz.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 14, 2016)

GLS said:


> Sumtoy sleeved an earlier gun I had made up for a buddy.  This one was chopped and tapped for a Sumtoy screw-in choke.  Sumtoy now has the ability to tap barrels now.  Previously Sumtoy didn't.
> These guns come with a satin black chromed barrel and the action is anodized aluminum with steel inserts in the important places.  Heckuva gun for the money.  Or at any price point.
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m278/photo205/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/67a0803b-aff5-443a-8e47-1bb020c71515_zpsmrqvprgj.jp
> Ask to see all of the guns your local Academy has in .410.  Some have spectacular wood--better than guns costing 10-15x their cost.  Here's one of Steve Robert's guns.  Not all guns shoot tight out of the box, but that's curable with a screw-in choke.  I had mine chopped to 24" down from 28".  There is nothing out there lighter than these wands--3 lbs., 3 oz.
> [IMG]http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m278/photo205/9fe77f5f-a9df-44d2-aaa2-9dc3e4951a4e_zps3i793q1c.jpg


Dang Gil you used a pic of the wife's gun without her permission!!! lol


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 14, 2016)

This is the pic of his and hers. Wait no hers and his. Now that I have that straight these are great little guns that I know will make great little turkey guns!!! Wish I had a 12ga back in the 80's that would pattern as good as these do!!! 110 to 120 shot in a 10" circle at 40 yards with TSS #9's.


----------



## GLS (Dec 14, 2016)

Here's a thread with photos showing my shortened and Sumtoy Yildie putting 159 in the 10" ring at 40 yards.  Applying the 70% rule for the next 10 yard increment (50 yards) an estimated 111 would fall in the 10" ring.  If you can accurately aim the smaller cone compared with 20 ga. or 12 ga., it will kill them just as dead.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=866279&highlight=rocky+mountain+cartridge


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 15, 2016)

That's it. I'm going to Academy.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 15, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> That's it. I'm going to Academy.



You won't regret it.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 15, 2016)

Just hope they aren't sold out yet.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 15, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> That's it. I'm going to Academy.



Carter agrees with your decision.


----------



## GLS (Dec 15, 2016)

This is either my first or second bird with it four seasons ago.
The barrel hadn't been choked and it was three shot average of 100 in the 10" at 40.  35 steps.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got mine, Oh wait ... I mean I just picked one up for the kids to shoot.

Talked to William at Sumtoy a couple weeks ago and I'll be dropping it off to him after Christmas to have it sliced and diced for a tube and FFIII ready. I was contemplating having the stock cut down some for the kids, but I think I'm gonna take them to the range to shoot and see how they do with it first.

Anyone have any experience with 9 to 11 yr olds shooting theirs topped with the red dot and a regular length stock?


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 15, 2016)

FLGobstopper said:


> Just got mine, Oh wait ... I mean I just picked one up for the kids to shoot.
> 
> Talked to William at Sumtoy a couple weeks ago and I'll be dropping it off to him after Christmas to have it sliced and diced for a tube and FFIII ready. I was contemplating having the stock cut down some for the kids, but I think I'm gonna take them to the range to shoot and see how they do with it first.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 9 to 11 yr olds shooting theirs topped with the red dot and a regular length stock?



I have experience with 5 & 6 year olds killing gobblers with mine which has a red dot & regular length stock but not 9 & 10 year olds. I guess it will work for them as well.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 15, 2016)

Now,Now y'all are going to make somebody buy that evil TSS #9 shot!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 16, 2016)

Mine just made it home. I had the same question about the stock. I've shot the Franchi with the compact stock the past couple years and thought about taking the Yildiz down a bit. Time will tell.


----------



## WFL (Dec 16, 2016)

Brunswick Had a few other day.  I dont know if they sold out or not.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 16, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> Mine just made it home. I had the same question about the stock. I've shot the Franchi with the compact stock the past couple years and thought about taking the Yildiz down a bit. Time will tell.



Cut the wife's down to 13 1/4 and put a pad on it to fit her.  Then I cut mine the same, and added a pad so when the grandkids shoot it.


----------



## GLS (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's a "necessity is the mother of invention" on the cheap method to coincide poi with poa without a red dot.  Fella in W. Va. hot glued a Pyrodex pellet tube cap to his Yildiz for a diy rear leaf sight.  The gun was shooting centered, 10-12 low.  Without trial and error, this sight raised impact 3" high, but good enough for a head hold.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 16, 2016)

GLS said:


> Here's a "necessity is the mother of invention" on the cheap method to coincide poi with poa without a red dot.  Fella in W. Va. hot glued a Pyrodex pellet tube cap to his Yildiz for a diy rear leaf sight.  The gun was shooting centered, 10-12 low.  Without trial and error, this sight raised impact 3" high, but good enough for a head hold.


Redneck ingenuity at it best!!! Got to love it!!!


----------



## fountain (Dec 18, 2016)

I attempted to stop today in Valdosta to see if they had one...MAD HOUSE.  They had one, but it was on hold.  It was $129.  I thought they were on sale for 119, but this one wasn't.  How much are they normally?


----------



## GLS (Dec 18, 2016)

Regular price is $129.95


----------



## fountain (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll have to wait until the holiday rush is over before I can get to another store.  

What crimper is best for a 410.  I tried loading some last year and they didn't turn out too well.


----------



## GLS (Dec 18, 2016)

If you are crimping plastic hulls, a vintage handcranked crimper works best.  I use RMC brass hulls and RMC's loading kit which patterns best in my gun.  I got mixed results using a drill and crimper head.  Of the crimper heads, Gaep can't be beat.  Gil


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 20, 2016)

This is some 410's I crimped with a GAEP crimper, and a drill press!!


----------



## GLS (Dec 20, 2016)

Steve, very nice results.  Gaep can't be beaten.  Gil


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 20, 2016)

GLS said:


> Steve, very nice results.  Gaep can't be beaten.  Gil



Thanks Gil, they are awesome crimpers!!!


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice. I ordered a Precision crimper but looks like I'll have to place another for a Gaep.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 20, 2016)

Covehnter said:


> Very nice. I ordered a Precision crimper but looks like I'll have to place another for a Gaep.



Like ryanwhit said about the gun, you want regret it!!!


----------



## GLS (Dec 20, 2016)

I haven't been accused (lately) of penny-pinching, but it makes economic sense to reload the RMC brass hulls for turkeys in .410 especially if one considers buying the GAEP crimper.  It'll cost about $100 with postage to get the head from Italy (based on what mine cost me).  The minimum order on 3" brass hulls from RMC is 20 for $92.  One doesn't need 20 so the order could be split several ways among friends.  The complete reloading kit made by RMC is $45.00.  Of the 20 hulls I have, I've loaded 5.  The downside on RMC is if you want to load for this season, you are knocking against a 90 day wait.  So if you have a buddy, order a minimum of 20 hulls and each buy a reloading kit.  So for what a GAEP costs, you pay the same costs more or less with the ability to reload 30,000 rounds based on what the 12 gauge shooters get out of their hulls.  Dividing a minimum order by 3 or even 4 shooters really gets the costs down.  Gil


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 20, 2016)

GLS, I think I remember seeing some pattern pictures with the brass vs. plastic hulls you posted up somewhere. Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you see even better pellet counts in the 10 circle at 40yds with the brass?

By the way I'd be willing to split an order for the brass if someone else is. Ya'll et me know if any of you are interested.


----------



## GLS (Dec 20, 2016)

My 10" ring jumped from 130s to 159 with brass and Rem primer which was better than Win209 primer.  However, wife's cousin got better in his 10" with plastic.  It may vary gun to gun.  His was the Yildiz O/U.  The link to photo and report is upthread in this thread.  Gil


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 20, 2016)

GLS said:


> I haven't been accused (lately) of penny-pinching, but it makes economic sense to reload the RMC brass hulls for turkeys in .410 especially if one considers buying the GAEP crimper.  It'll cost about $100 with postage to get the head from Italy (based on what mine cost me).  The minimum order on 3" brass hulls from RMC is 20 for $92.  One doesn't need 20 so the order could be split several ways among friends.  The complete reloading kit made by RMC is $45.00.  Of the 20 hulls I have, I've loaded 5.  The downside on RMC is if you want to load for this season, you are knocking against a 90 day wait.  So if you have a buddy, order a minimum of 20 hulls and each buy a reloading kit.  So for what a GAEP costs, you pay the same costs more or less with the ability to reload 30,000 rounds based on what the 12 gauge shooters get out of their hulls.  Dividing a minimum order by 3 or even 4 shooters really gets the costs down.  Gil


Gil I've ordered by emailing Charles at gaep61@gmail.com and tell him what you want, and he will get back with you. I've ordered 4 different gauges, and they run with shipping about $65 each give or take a couple dollars. I can't remember the exact amount, cause I'm over 50, and I know how big a stickler for details you are!!! lol


----------



## GLS (Dec 21, 2016)

I went back to my emails to Charles and I need to correct my misstatement of what happened and the costs.  I had him send me a roll crimper, vintage style with hand crank sold by siarm.com, who btw, won't ship to the US.   I ordered the .410.  I started loading with it and the mouth of the hull flared.  Drat!  Closer exam showed that what he sent was 24 gauge.  I was $100 in the hole.  He offered to send me the GAEP crimper head which he said would fit the crank.  No charge except postage which was almost $30 if memory serves.  Well, it screwed on but didn't have enough clearance from the holder to allow 3" shells.  I gave up. He meant well and was kind enough to act as middle man with siarm.com.  There's a little bit of language barrier issue, but his English is a lot better than my Italian.  He's a good guy and has been very accomodating to handloaders in the US.  He makes a great product.  My daughter worked in France four years ago and was able to buy the .410 and 28 ga. from siarm and bring them back home to me.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 21, 2016)

GLS said:


> I went back to my emails to Charles and I need to correct my misstatement of what happened and the costs.  I had him send me a roll crimper, vintage style with hand crank sold by siarm.com, who btw, won't ship to the US.   I ordered the .410.  I started loading with it and the mouth of the hull flared.  Drat!  Closer exam showed that what he sent was 24 gauge.  I was $100 in the hole.  He offered to send me the GAEP crimper head which he said would fit the crank.  No charge except postage which was almost $30 if memory serves.  Well, it screwed on but didn't have enough clearance from the holder to allow 3" shells.  I gave up. He meant well and was kind enough to act as middle man with siarm.com.  There's a little bit of language barrier issue, but his English is a lot better than my Italian.  He's a good guy and has been very accomodating to handloaders in the US.  He makes a great product.  My daughter worked in France four years ago and was able to buy the .410 and 28 ga. from siarm and bring them back home to me.


I knew with you being Mr. details, you would get it all figured out!!!


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 4, 2017)

SO Can you buy TSS #9 shot already loaded and ready to go?

Also what's the average price to have it drilled and tapped for a sight on top?

Trying to figure out what's the total investment by the end of it after buying the gun, gunsmith work, sight and ammo.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 4, 2017)

Covehnter said:


> Very nice. I ordered a Precision crimper but looks like I'll have to place another for a Gaep.



I loaded a few .410 the other night with my precision crimper and I got excellent results. If you put a small amount of oil on a Q-tip and apply it around the outside upper wall of your shell where you roll crimp your shell it should improve your crimp, at least it did for me.


----------



## GLS (Jan 4, 2017)

FOLES55 said:


> SO Can you buy TSS #9 shot already loaded and ready to go?
> 
> Also what's the average price to have it drilled and tapped for a sight on top?
> 
> Trying to figure out what's the total investment by the end of it after buying the gun, gunsmith work, sight and ammo.



Go directly to the horses' mouths and contact either GunDocc or Sumtoy and ask them what the costs are to drill and tap and add a base mount.  You will probably need trigger work, too.  I don't know if GunDocc will add a choke if needed.  Sumtoy will.  No one that I am aware of sells loaded TSS. You will have to do that yourself.  One pound of TSS will load 19 shells.  You'll need a pound of powder, new primed hulls, wads, overshot cards, and at a minimum, a crimper head, digital powder/shot scale and power drill.   Your initial purchase of components (100 hulls minimum purchase) except for TSS probably will last a turkey hunting career shooting the Georgia limit.  Gil


----------



## FOLES55 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks, GIL


----------



## GLS (Jan 4, 2017)

There is no way to predict whether one of the Yildiz will do the job out of the box.  You want a minimum of a 100 #9 in the 10" ring at 40 yards to be a reliable 40 yard killer.  If the gun you buy doesn't do the job, Sumtoy can fix it up.  There may be others capable.  Gil


----------

